# Extra low priced TS - classified Ads



## Bill4728 (Sep 19, 2006)

In this thread  link  it is discussed, that there are people who will pay someone to take their TS from them. It was further suggested that maybe TUG could have a section of our classified ads which is for super low priced TS. (<$10.00)  Somewhere were someone could basically say they want to give away their TS. 

This would help out people who wish to get rid of their TS and also be a place for Tuugers to pick up some real bargains.  (Yes, I know that sometime a TS isn't a bargain even when it is free)


----------



## funtime (Sep 19, 2006)

I suggest a ceiling of 500.  Funtime


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Sep 19, 2006)

I have re-thought this and believe the proper amount would be $10 or less, and/or maintanance fees.

Dale


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 19, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> It was further suggested that maybe TUG could have a section of our classified ads which is for super low priced TS. (<$10.00)  Somewhere were someone could basically say they want to give away their TS.



I agree with <$10.00. if this is to be a site to essentially give away a Week rather than have it fall into the hands of those who charge a high fee for the privilege.  If you use <$500.00, you will draw a lot of real sellers as opposed to those who want out, and want out now!!

GEORGE


----------



## short (Sep 19, 2006)

*Some investment to weed out the crackpots.*

I would use such a site but have a concern about dealing with folks who have no investment and can jerk a seller around if they have not financial investment or incentive.  I would like to see at least some money deposited in escrow even if its $200 by the buyer primarily to make sure they have some interest in actually closing and following through with the deal.

JMHO

Short


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 19, 2006)

How about a limit of not to exceed the current year PAID maintenace fees. I know that could get into some bucks but, how is this different than the current For Sale forum?  It appears that some of out TUG members already own enough to start their own exchange (and it looks like some of them do)!  I think, leave it the way it is.  If you want to sell a TS for $10 then list it in the For Sale (doesn't membership entitle you to at least one free listing?) JMHO.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 20, 2006)

I could easily add a new section for it within the BBS classifieds if there is enough interest.


----------



## sumauri (Sep 20, 2006)

I think it's a great idea for those wishing to just get rid of their timeshare(s). One man's trash is another man's treasure :whoopie: .


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 20, 2006)

short said:
			
		

> I would use such a site but have a concern about dealing with folks who have no investment and can jerk a seller around if they have not financial investment or incentive.  I would like to see at least some money deposited in escrow even if its $200 by the buyer primarily to make sure they have some interest in actually closing and following through with the deal.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Short


It is a good point that there needs to be some kind of financial commitment to the deal by the buyer. Since almost all TS sales involve the transfer of a deed, maybe a $200 deposit toward closing costs would be a good idea for sellers to insist upon.


----------



## BM243923 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think it would be a great idea.  We could pickup up some good deals as buyers and the sellers would have a good audience.  I don't see what the concern with closing deposits since you would be using a closing company anyways.  They would keep all the funds till the deall closed.  You would put in the ad that closing costs are the responsibilty of the purchaser not the seller.

Ben


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> It is a good point that there needs to be some kind of financial commitment to the deal by the buyer. Since almost all TS sales involve the transfer of a deed, maybe a $200 deposit toward closing costs would be a good idea for sellers to insist upon.



A nominal price cap coupled with a $200 non-refundable deposit towards closing costs is a win/win.  The low price creates a market and the deposit provides some commitment to actually closing.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 20, 2006)

I say <$50. Anything else should be negotiated between buyer and seller. TUG can't make rules about escrow, closing costs, etc. I for one would never pay anyone to do a closing on a timeshare that I was buying at that price. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## steve41337 (Sep 30, 2006)

Have two separate categories: LESS THAN $50 and LESS THAN $500

Or if $50 is too high reduce it to $10.  But I also like having a $500 category.  I bought my first and only timeshare from a reseller in December 2003 and I’m still grateful for his kind assistance.  I had to go looking for my low price bargain and I mean I really spent a lot of time finding my deal.  I would like to see a heading for low cost TS that would attract those in the business (and increase competition for rock-bottom pricing) as well as for TUG members selling.  I think the $500 category should include the understanding that the price limit in this category includes all closing costs.  The $50 category would probably attract those who do their own paperwork or the buyer and seller could negotiate closing costs through outside assistance.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 30, 2006)

ill addem next time I get a chance...the super cheap <10 can remain free forever.


----------



## mamiecarter (Oct 1, 2006)

*Do it!*

I would love to look for $10 timeshares. A couple of my resorts I love are real dogs and I would like more weeks. Plus I could dump some things if I quit useing them


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2006)

Ive added the new section for Bargain Basement Timeshares.

This is not locked down to members only..anyone can post ads or read this section.


----------



## Dluzional™ (Oct 2, 2006)

*Bargain Basement locations*

Ive added the new section for Bargain Basement Timeshares.

This is not locked down to members only..anyone can post ads or read this section.

Would it be possible for you to provide a "link" in your posting to this Bargain Basement Timeshares?  
Or how to maneouver to this section.

I've searched, and either I'm having a blonde day today or I just can't seem to locate it.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Oct 2, 2006)

I couldn't locate either - where is it?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2006)

its the very last category in TIMESHARES FOR SALE


----------



## sobefox32169 (Oct 2, 2006)

*problem with giving the TS away*

The problem with a 10$ fee is maybe they can't afford the maintenance fees and clsoing costs and tilte transfer and you still have the unit but with late fee and penalties added to it now, better to have them pre-pay the annual maintenance fee and the closing costs then if they default it is able to be in their name by then and thier credit not yours.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2006)

im sure that can all be part of the deal no?

I think these were just being made for people that were willing to let someone else take over all the responsibility...and not get any cash for the deal at all.

the 25 bucks or less or whatever price is meaningless in the grand scheme of things IMO.


----------



## ccy (Oct 2, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> its the very last category in TIMESHARES FOR SALE


'Sorry.  Still can't find it.  Is it in the Classified Ads section?


----------



## Born2Travel (Oct 2, 2006)

*I can't find it either*

What is it titled?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2006)

Bargain Basement Timeshares....do you guys really not see it?

im going to go place a test ad in it


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2006)

its right below "points for sale"

here is the link to the category

http://www.tugbbs.com/c_ads/showcat.php?cat=88


----------



## happymum (Oct 2, 2006)

*Found It!*

I was looking in the old Classified Ads , not the new Beta section.
Great idea!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2006)

ohhhh..hahahahaha...man..i didnt even think about the old ads...im sorry!


----------



## Dluzional™ (Oct 3, 2006)

*Location of the link*

Bargain Basement Timeshares....do you guys really not see it?
im going to go place a test ad in it
__________________


First of all...thanks for posting the link...

Now, hopefully it's not just me, but I couldn't get to the "home" link for these classifieds, the page I'm talking about it here

http://www.tugbbs.com/c_ads/index.php

After I got there, then finding it was no problem, right where you said...
but funny, when I click on Classified Ads in the red bar at the top, it doesn't take me to anything that looks like the above link. 
It takes me to this page:

http://www.tug1.org/tugads/adshome.php3

Even using the drop down "jump to" box, doesn't have anything remotely resembling the above page(first one not second one).

Now from jumping back and forth it seems that you've answered this conundrum LOL...but I'll post anyway, as 1...I need the points LOL and two I like to be annoying at times  

Thanks again for the link, and hopefully you'll have a quick link in the jump to classified's or somewhere that's actually related to the first site above.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 3, 2006)

as explained in the other posts...the new ad program will take over for the old program eventually...but people still pay for the old ad program classifieds...so it gets the lions share of the traffic until we switch things over.

eventually all links will point to the new ads section.


----------



## Born2Travel (Oct 4, 2006)

*Found it with the link*

I found it by using the link but not when I went to classified ads.  How do we get there without using the link?  I must be missing something....


----------



## jgtragesser (Oct 5, 2006)

In step 2 for posting an ad I don't see a selection for wanting to rent... I see to buy and I see to trade... to clarify: I want to rent for my personal use, NOT to rent to others...Joe Tragesser


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 5, 2006)

you have to select the 2nd option in the first dropdown box...per the instructions.


----------

